# Dog Commands



## DaughterOfFreya

I'm new here and really love Romanian, but I know very few words so I could use some help. I'm trying to teach my Siberian Husky and Alaskan Malamute in Romanian. I searched for info on the site and found the thread on Russian dog commands (obviously not quite what I'm looking for) and some translations in the dictionary. Some of the commands had a few different translations though, and I don't know which one to use. I also need a help with pronunciation.

Here's what I have so far:

Basics
Sit: 
Down (as in lay down): culcat / jos
Stand: a se ridica
Stay: stai
Come: vino
Quiet: linişte / tăcere
Sing (or possibly howl): a cânta
Heel (or possibly follow): X
Off (as in get off or get down): X
Leave It: nu e voi / a lăsa / a păstra
Release: a da drumul
Take It (take an object from me): a răbda / a îndura / a înţelege
Bring It: X
Protect: a apăra
Light: lumina
Clean: a curăţa tot

Sledding
Forward (or go): înainte
Left: în stânga
Right: dreapta
Stop: a se opri
Easy (or slow): uşor

Agility
Weave: a şerpui
Crawl: X
Jump: sari / sus

Those should be all the commands I need!  I just have to learn the names of stuff they should be familiar with like a ball or their bed. That should be easier to find than these short sentences. Oh and is there a way to shorten some of these commands? Like instead of saying "a se opri" could I just say "opri?"


----------



## farscape

Let's try to keep this thread focused on dog obedience commands and nothing else.


Thank you,
farscape - moderator


----------



## Trisia

Okay, I'll try with a bunch of those. I'm not a dog person, so I'll just try to help with the ones I think I've heard friends say to their dogs.

Basics
Down: culcat! (_koolcaht_)
Stand: sus! (get up!)
Stay: stai
Come: vino!
Quiet: linişte!
Off (as in get off or get down): stai / jos! (down!)
Leave It: lasă!
Release: dă-i drumul/lasă!
Take It (take an object from me): a răbda / a îndura / a înţelege (it means to endure): ia-o!
Bring It: Aport!

Stop: stop! / stai!

Jump: sari!


----------



## irinet

I have heard of 'sit' (=şezi) and 'up' for geting up on two or 4 legs.


----------



## farscape

Crawl: Târâş
Heel: (La) Picior
Stop: stop


----------

